# higher-end Snowboard Knee Pads recommendations?



## persianninja (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello all,
had a gear question... I messed up my knees for 6months when someone plowed into me when I was standing still at the bottom of the hill and my knees went hard into the icy ground. Had Black Diamond Telekneesis Kneepads on, which worked usually well most of the time, but this time hit too hard and hurt knee badly which lasted months (maybe a bad bone bruise?) ... 

So was looking at an additional form of protection under those thin/hard Telekneesis pads. Maybe ones that have some cushion/shock absorption to them.
I think the 5star pads I've seen on amazon are:
FOX Launch Pro pads
Demon Hype Knee X D30 V2 (low reviews but seem decent too, with visual side protection).
SixSixOne Evo pads
Troy Lee 5450 pads (not sure on these now, since i realize they look longer and may hit the bottom of your boot, but maybe thats good... protect your shins?)
I debated adding the G-Form ones here for people to review ... but I have the elbow gform pads and they are so super thin, that if I ever got the knee versions, I'd wear them as a third form of protection under the soft pads/and hard Telekneesis pads haha.

Anyway, the Troy Lee's maybe look good and have alot of recs... but I wasn't sure if more suited for biking vs boarding (like will any of these pads be too long with your snowboard-boots on ... or just about hit the top of your boots giving your good protection?). So I think the Fox and the Demon ones are my main choices then now. the Demon seem to have that D30 material in addition to padding. They both look like they have decent side protection.

Mostly interested in:
#1. protection (usually front protection for direct falls on knee.... if any offer a bit side protection for your knee that doesn't hurt either)
#2. stay in place (so they can protect you when you actually fall  )
#3. can last a couple years hopefully.
#4. comfortable

Any recommendations based on personal experience would be great!,
Thanks,
Ari


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Of those the Fox. I've used some 661's.....Rage.......some Race Face pads.....all about the same design. Hard shell inside on the kneecap, soft around the outside. Super comfy and slide real well inside your pants.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Huh, I actually use the Fox Launch Pros for mountain biking. Run them at Whistler bike park, etc. I would have thought they were more protection than needed for snowboarding, however if that is what you are after then they definitely stay in place better than other pads I've used, and they are pretty comfortable. I've had mine a few seasons with no issues, and they've had a lot of use (and crashes.)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've got the 661 Rage knee pads. Never worn them for snow but I'd imagine they're perfect. Certainly low profile and about as comfy as.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

PRO-X Knee Pads | G-Form
I have these, the tech in the really works.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Black Diamond telekneesis. Super low prof. Superb protection


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Gform knee pads are awesome. Low profile but high impact absorption.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the 661 Rage hard pads for biking. They have saved me quite a few times on hard downhill crashes. They are very comfortable and move well with your body. I would wear them snowboarding if I felt the need. They would probably fit well under loose outerwear.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I use these Pro Tec ones. I had the Troy Lee ones and a rail went right through them
http://www.the-house.com/pt7rgu02bw12zz-protec-protective-gear.html?gclid=CKjYhqX0n8kCFQ6OaQodFXEIHQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassness (Dec 30, 2014)

Just get some volleyball type slip on pads to go under your Black Diamonds. That has worked well for me.


----------

